# Does being Hypothyroid make a woman go into early menopause???



## Anna Furman (Sep 29, 2008)

I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid two years after my son was born. That was 14 years ago. At first, I was very good about taking my meds but, as the years passed I became more than laxed in taking my prescription. To the point that I flat out quit taking them. I am very certian that this has had a very strong affect on my well being.

Two weeks ago I turned 40. I do not have a family history of early menopause but, with me not being so great at managing my thyroid I feel that I have begun pre-menopause.

I know, I know... the obvious way to find out would be to make an appointment to see the doctor. Great idea... however, we are not in a financial position for me to pay for a visit much less the lab work.

I am overly emotional, lack of appetite, and ironically.. not cold like I usually am.

If the answer is yes, under active thyroid no managed properly can make you go into early menopause then I can at least deal with that. The not knowing is making me batty.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Usually its autoimmune thyroid, other autoimmune conditions or diabetes that causes premature menopause which is under age 40 or early menopause which is between ages 40 to 45, to where periods completely stops. There are several other causes of premature or early menopause as well.
Hypothyroidism occurs most frequently in women entering menopause, instead of causing it, although, thyroid can affect our periods. Most women will finish menopause between the ages of 42 and 58. I fell under early menopause however I am autoimmune thyroids.

Can't tell by symptoms alone, for other health conditions share
menopause symptoms, just like they share thyroid symptoms. I only had one symptoms which brought me to the doctors because I was scared it might be cancer and very relived to find out it wasn't.

The only way to find out for sure is get checked out by a doctor.

Good Luck!


----------



## txnid (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey there, when I searched for threads about thyroid symptoms I found this one. Does anyone have info about what common thyroid symptoms are (for different problems, none in particular)?


----------

